# Pedalboard hacks



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Show us your pieces of somethings you have made a pedalboard out of.
Your own "Custom" pedal train as to say.
We've see a few in the"Show us you pedalboard" thread, but was looking for more creative or outside the box ideas.
For example, here is my Ikea Gorm boards.
















Here I found a suitcase with potential. Can you see it coming together?



















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, the sign kit is apparently "Vintage" and approx $250US+ says my wife, so that's a "no" to turning it into a pedalboard.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I made a pedalboard out of this, from Dollarama. Total cost for board and velcro, after taxes, $7.35. It was seeing what people had done with the Ikea Gorm shelf that made me curious about whether I could do something with these 12"x12" squares. Not Pedaltrain, by any stretch, but it keeps me happy.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I was going to chime in and say I'm a pedalboard hack too, but I must have been thinking of something else.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

When I moved to Canada I spent one year without computer or doing any studio work and thinking/practicing guitar almost the whole day, these two are part of that.








There's a third one I recently made here: 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/77422/


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

here is my latest pedal board ...
I think anyone who can go to Home Depot can make one. And it really works....
G.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Is that a dd5 Gino?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> Is that a dd5 Gino?


Funny thing is, I had to go over to the pedal board and see what it is...
Its a DD6.
Arent they all the same?
G.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I should have suspected that because in the picture it looks like it has stereo inputs. Great pedal, I used to have one (don't remember if 5 or 6) and I miss it, it's built like a tank, the sound is closer to the dd3 (to me) and it has almost the same features. Thanks


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

A 32"x 16"x 6" road case with insert that I built to house an FAS FX8, 2 expression pedals, a G String, EP Booster, A/B/Y switch and tuner. Flip top lid for easy access to wiring and power supply. Everything is wired to the front locking inputs.It makes for a quick setup and tear down.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

I use a piece of 5/8 plywood covered with the type of carpet used to cover bass and PA cabinets. You can find that stuff in any good electronics suppliers (cause the guys that build custom woofers for car audio use it too). It is cheap and will hold the hook side of any velcro on the bottom of your pedals. Covering the entire board makes it look clean, keeps you from getting splinters from the plywood, and lets you rearrange the pedals anyway you want.

I have 3 or 4 different sized boards that cost me something like 20 bucks in total to build (not counting the cables).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Old suitcases make great pedalboards:


----------

